# Who played the role of "The Joker", in The batman Movies, best?



## ThatDude30 (Oct 6, 2017)

Heath Ledger, by far!

I do not think that there will be anyone that will be able to play the role of "The Joker" better then Heath Ledger"!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2017)

Nicholson would have been a better Penguin, as fat as he was.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2017)

Cesar Romero


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 6, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Heath Ledger, by far!
> 
> I do not think that there will be anyone that will be able to play the role of "The Joker" better then Heath Ledger"!









You forgot him, how DARE you!


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cesar Romero


I did have Romero on my list, I didn't think to many people would of known that he played the joker in 1966. I could be wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Heath Ledger, by far!
> ...



Romero played him as a cartoon character,and for laughs.

Great job, for as old as he was, but...

not a joker


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


He played the joker onscreen in 1966


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 6, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I know, I watched it faithfully on Wednesday and Thursday nights.

But he played it as a cartoon character, not a villain


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Same Bat Time, Same Bat Channel


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 6, 2017)

Too different to say one is better.

Nicholson was the ideal comic book psycho Joker.  Perfect.

Ledger played it over-the-top demented.  Very different, but equally effective.

Admittedly I have not seen Leto's version.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nicholson was great, but Ledger was just fucking mind-blowing.

A pretty interesting back-story to all this:  When informed that Ledger had died, Nicholson cryptically said "I warned him" about the Joker role.

Jack Nicholson warned Heath Ledger on 'Joker' role

_Ledger recently told reporters he "slept an average of two hours a night" while playing "*a psychopathic, mass-murdering, schizophrenic clown with zero empathy ..*. "I couldn't stop thinking. My body was exhausted, and my mind was still going." _
.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 7, 2017)

Never saw the movie, just the ads and a couple of outtakes, so I'm going with Nicholson. He's never bad in anything I've seen him in, even the ones with crappy writing and directing. Never saw the other two that I can remember, though I've probably seen as many of their outtakes as Jack's, and I can distinctly remember Jack's, which tells me he was the best.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 7, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Heath Ledger, by far!
> ...



not to mention Mark Hamill in the Animated version!  






Mark Hamill was the best Joker.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 7, 2017)

Not only was Heath Ledger the best Joker he is in the top five of the best performances by an actor in any movie at any time in history.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

Ledger was not the most faithful to the comics, but his was by far the best performance.  His take on the Joker was amazing, easily the best acting performance from a comic book hero movie.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 12, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cesar Romero
> ...



The old TV series sucked, frankly; nearly all of them did. They got watched a lot because most places had maybe three channels and there was not a lot of choices. For us it was The Mike Douglas Show, a soap opera, game shows, or the cheesy half hour kid show crap, like Batman, or Leave It To Beaver, ad nauseam. They were only ''great'' because the other fare was even worse.

The only shows I miss are the 'Variety' shows; you got to see new acts, bands, etc., all the time. Some got popular and famous, most faded away. Today, shows like 'The Voice', America's Got Talent, etc. have revived those, only with modified formats, turning them into 'game show' type deals.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 12, 2017)

Ledger was the fucking man! I heard him getting in that character almost drove him mad lol..
Jack was good considering the time. And of course he plays an excellent psychopath. That Batman was also my favorite. I thought Keaton was the best Batman.
Leto sucked balls. That character he tried to portray sucked balls.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 12, 2017)

Ben Affleck was the worst Batman ever. Right behind him was that Christian guy that played in American psycho


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Ben Affleck was the worst Batman ever. Right behind him was that Christian guy that played in American psycho



Did you not see Batman and Robin, or Batman Forever?  Clooney and, particularly, Kilmer were terrible as Batman.  Much worse than Affleck or Bale.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Affleck was the worst Batman ever. Right behind him was that Christian guy that played in American psycho
> ...


To each their own
i did but those were terrible. Their voices made me want to superman punch them to planet krypton


----------



## Picaro (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Affleck was the worst Batman ever. Right behind him was that Christian guy that played in American psycho
> ...



Man, that is some major mis-casting right there. I never heard of those two being 'Batman'. I would assume Adam West looked like an acting genius in that role compared to those two, and I like them in many roles, especially Clooney.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Batman Forever and Batman & Robin were almost intentionally bad.


----------



## WillMunny (Oct 12, 2017)

I honestly can't decide so I didn't vote; Ledger's Joker was scarier and more ominous and Jack's joker was more wildly entertaining.  I suppose it depends on what you're in the mood for and what your personal tastes are.  Yes, I'm somewhat ambivalent.

No matter, I still believe the greatest movie villain of the 21st century is still Christopher Waltz playing that cheerful, mind-fucking Nazi villain in Tarantino's "Inglorious Basterds."  I haven't seen a movie psychopath this mentally  manipulative since Hannibal Lecter himself.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Too different to say one is better.
> 
> Nicholson was the ideal comic book psycho Joker.  Perfect.
> 
> ...


We all know they played it differently. The question was who did it best. Ledger. Jack was a horrible joker and Keaton a terrible Bataan and Arnold a terrible mr freeze and uma and diveto and Chris O'Donnell were all horrible. And the girl who played batgirl. Forgot her name but she was no longer hot and she had a mostache


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> I honestly can't decide so I didn't vote; Ledger's Joker was scarier and more ominous and Jack's joker was more wildly entertaining.  I suppose it depends on what you're in the mood for and what your personal tastes are.  Yes, I'm somewhat ambivalent.
> 
> No matter, I still believe the greatest movie villain of the 21st century is still Christopher Waltz playing that cheerful, mind-fucking Nazi villain in Tarantino's "Inglorious Basterds."  I haven't seen a movie psychopath this mentally  manipulative since Hannibal Lecter himself.


No country for old men


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 12, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Ledger was the fucking man! I heard him getting in that character almost drove him mad lol..
> Jack was good considering the time. And of course he plays an excellent psychopath. That Batman was also my favorite. I thought Keaton was the best Batman.
> Leto sucked balls. That character he tried to portray sucked balls.


There will never be anyone that will be able to come close to being a better joker then ledger. Jack is a good actor don't get me wrong, and I like a lot of his movies.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Ledger was the fucking man! I heard him getting in that character almost drove him mad lol..
> ...


Maybe we're being unfair to jack. I'm sure the director told him to play it the way he did. He could have played crazy like in the shining. The truth is the ledger Christian bale Batman was the best of the franchise. Superman has yet to make one as good as the dark knight. 

Who's the best superman? Reeves


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

Best Spider-Man? Best hulk?


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't decide so I didn't vote; Ledger's Joker was scarier and more ominous and Jack's joker was more wildly entertaining.  I suppose it depends on what you're in the mood for and what your personal tastes are.  Yes, I'm somewhat ambivalent.
> ...


 I would not want that hitman in the movie No country for old men hunting me down. Ledgers joker, man he was a complete nut. Jacks joker was like a more comical villain in good guy vs bad guy comics, ledgers joker was more criminal and modern. The first time I saw that movie, at the end of it I was like what the f?, I got to watch it again. There were rumors of ledger using drugs for that role, I wouldn't be surprise if that role lead him to his unfortunate early demise.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Too different to say one is better.
> ...



Keaton was a surprisingly good Batman.

Alicia Silverstone was Batgirl.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I've gone back to watch the old Reeve Superman movies, and they are nearly unwatchable now.  So ridiculously cheesy.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 That may be true, and I'm sure jack would act the role of the joker better now than his 1989 performance, not that it was bad, he has always been good at acting and with time comes experience, and if jack would be the joker in the next batman, I'm sure that it would be a memorable performance and hard to choose between him and ledger.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


She just wasn't hot in batman and I remember she was smoking hot in some movie before batman. I was like what happened to her? She must have blown Harvey Weinstein to get that role


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


I still liked 1&2. Gene Hackman was best Luthor. Boy that franchise needs a makeover. Even the most recent ones are in a way lame. I should have loved the last batman vs superman and be anxious for the next one. As long as they put him with other superheroes I like superman but I just haven't been able to say I loved any superman since Christopher reeves 1&2. You?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


It seems to me Dustin Hoffman Anthony Hopkins Pacino Denero and jack have all lost it. Name the last great role any of them played.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't remember if I loved the Reeve Superman movies, although I know I liked them as a kid.  Today, I'll take Man of Steel over the Reeve movies.  MoS is certainly flawed, but not as badly as the Donner films.  They just did not age well.

I'm not a big fan of Superman as a character, though.  Too powerful, too often depicted as being almost flawless, no doubts, no moral ambiguity.  I prefer characters more conflicted.  My favorite Superman stories are the ones where he "goes bad," or fights Batman.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I loved super friends vs Legion of doom. They need to do those characters. Solomon grundy. Apachee chief. Just please no wonder twins


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Too different to say one is better.
> ...



"Best" is subjective.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Not true. For example who was the best Dracula? Everyone knows it was Boris carloff. Or was it Bella Lagosi? Lol


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wonder twins powers.....activate!


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 19, 2017)

Heath Ledger, Jared Leto, and Cesar Romero, IMO. I don't think Nicholson did a bad job. He did what Tim Burton wanted and was groundbreaking for its time, but I feel like Ledger, Leto, and Romero did the best job overall.


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2017)

First I thought it was Nicholson...I was wrong












Heath Ledger owns the title .....wherever you are  Heath  we love you RIP

















yes you rule


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 19, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Heath Ledger, Jared Leto, and Cesar Romero, IMO. I don't think Nicholson did a bad job. He did what Tim Burton wanted and was groundbreaking for its time, but I feel like Ledger, Leto, and Romero did the best job overall.


 I cant say to much about Romero, due to that I actually never saw the movie with him as the Joker. Jared Leto, I think he tried way to hard to be a better joker then Ledger. Don't get me wrong he played a good joker and I wouldn't want to have an encounter with him, but I feel Ledger was the best joker by far and I don't think that we will ever say, in future batman movies, that whoever played the role of the joker, played it better then Ledger. 
   Ledgers Joker performance was one of the greatest played movie roles by any actor ever in my opinion.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 19, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Heath Ledger, Jared Leto, and Cesar Romero, IMO. I don't think Nicholson did a bad job. He did what Tim Burton wanted and was groundbreaking for its time, but I feel like Ledger, Leto, and Romero did the best job overall.
> ...



Romero was the closest to the original, campy Joker before the Batman comics got super serious and gritty due to Frank Miller.

I actually liked what Leto did with the Joker. I don't necessarily think he was trying to be better than Ledger, just different from Ledger. It would have been boring if he just copied what Ledger did and put his own spin on it. Leto's Joker is like an Elseworlds Joker, IMO.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 19, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


 Ok I mean by trying to be better, not being the same, but a better joker overall. They are two different jokers for sure, but Ledgers character, personality, actions, and brains I feel was the best hands down. He knew if he copied Ledger everyone would know, he knew he had to make it his own joker.


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2017)

I love when Heath says whatever doesn't kill you makes you stranger


I just love that


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 19, 2017)

skye said:


> I love when Heath says whatever doesn't kill you makes you stranger
> 
> 
> I just love that


Oh yea! That and " If you're good at something, never do it for free."  and  "Madness is like gravity, all it takes is a little push."


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 19, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Too different to say one is better.
> 
> Nicholson was the ideal comic book psycho Joker.  Perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 20, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Too different to say one is better.
> 
> Nicholson was the ideal comic book psycho Joker.  Perfect.
> 
> ...


They might be too different versions of the villain for DC Comics "Batman, but you can definitely say one is better then the other. You don't have to be the same or do the same to be able to be better at something. Ledgers version I think, is a way, way better joker for the villain in Batman.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 23, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Heath Ledger, by far!
> 
> I do not think that there will be anyone that will be able to play the role of "The Joker" better then Heath Ledger"!



Easily Ledger, which happened to be the best Batman movie and one of the best superhero movies. Nicholson was second. This new Joker from Suicide Squad (horrible movie) was the worst. God awful all the way around.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 23, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Cesar Romero



Man you really are an old fart


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Heath Ledger, by far!
> ...



I didn't mind the way Leto portrayed the Joker.  What bothered me is that the character shouldn't have been in that movie at all; it was unnecessary and took away time that could have been used on other character or plot development.

Ledger's performance will probably always remain the best Joker.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


    Leto's version of the joker was different, not bad, but different. But comparing the two, even though they are two different versions, Ledger takes it! Ledger made it intense, like you couldn't tell he was acting, it was like that's how he really is.
    I remember the first time I saw the movie(Ledgers), the very first scene when they were robbing the bank and when the joker was revealed, I was like oh s***! 
   His performance gave me chills! When topics of movies or batman come up I always ask if they seen the dark knight, and if they haven't I insist that they need to watch it, or if the movie is available and there is time, I make them watch it. I can never get bored of watching it.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Nov 27, 2017)

skye said:


> I love when Heath says whatever doesn't kill you makes you stranger
> 
> 
> I just love that


I also like every time the joker would tell someone the story about how he got the scars on his face, it was a different story each time.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Nov 27, 2017)

Out of these 4 actors who do you think would be the better "Joker".

Clint Eastwood
Russell Crowe
Leonardo DiCaprio
Daniel Craig

Or add another actor you think would be the best "Joker" other than who already played the role.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Nov 27, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Out of these 4 actors who do you think would be the better "Joker".
> 
> Clint Eastwood
> Russell Crowe
> ...



Eastwood is too old.

Crowe is too stocky. He would have to slim down a lot.

I'm not a fan of DiCaprio as Joker.

I don't think Craig would work either.

IMO, William DaFoe would be the best Joker out of actors who haven't played him yet.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 27, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of these 4 actors who do you think would be the better "Joker".
> ...





AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Crowe is too stocky. He would have to slim down a lot.



as opposed to butterball Jack Nicholson?


----------



## jane21august (Mar 14, 2018)

Heath Ledger, the best acting ever, Insane joker, exciting joker all in all the best joker.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Mar 14, 2018)

I prefer Nicholson to Ledger in joker performances, honestly.  Could be a bias, though.  Personally, when I saw Ledger in interviews talking about the whole agent of chaos approach, I couldn't help but find the whole thing ridiculous, like a gourmet presentation of a Hostess cupcake.  I appear to be virtually alone in this feeling, though, and it's entirely possible that this factor, coupled with my general appreciation for Nicholson's work, has tainted my opinion.  Nevertheless, every time this question even comes up, I feel a strong urge to counter with, "Which puppeteer had the most masterful Elmo performances on Sesame Street over the years?", or, "Which was a greater musical accomplishment, Hot Crust Buns, or Mary Had a Little Lamb?"


----------

